# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  محافظة المفرق

## المسافر

محافظة المفرق
عروس الصحراء ... المفرق الموقع، المساحة والسكان ،،،
تقـع في الشمـال الشرقي من المملكة ويحدها العـراق شرقا وسوريـا شمــالا والسعودية جنوبا ومن الشرق وتبلغ مساحتـــها (26552)كم2 وتشكل ما نسبته 29.6% من مجموع مساحة الممــلكة فهي ثاني محافظات المملكة بعد معان من حيث المساحة،وتشكل منطقة البادية الشمالية الغالبية العظمى منها،وقد اكتسبت المفرق أهميتها الإستراتيجية لوقوعها على مفترق الطـرق الدولية ،حيث تربط الممــلكة مع الجمهورية العراقية من خلال مركــز حدود الكرامـة والذي يبعد عن مركز المحافـظة 285 كم بالإضافة إلى وجود مركز حدود جابر والذي يربط المملكة مع الجمهورية السورية والذي يبعد عن مركز المحافظة حوالي20 كم.
حين تدخل قلب محافظة المفرق يظهر رويداً رويدا جمال الامتداد الصحراوي من الجانب الشرقي للأردن الذي يصله بالعراق وبعض أطراف الجزيرة العربية ويرى الزائر للمدينة متحفاً يضم في جبناته تراكمات الحضارة الإنسانية ومكانة الفن ورحلة للتفاؤل الإنساني الدؤوب عبر الزمن وتعتبر المفرق"عروس الصحراء" مدينة أردنية غنية بالموارد الطبيعية والأثرية وسط صحراء مترامية الأطراف ولها من اسمها نصيب فهي بوابة الأردن على الجيران العراق شرقا سورية شمالا والسعودية جنوبا ومن موقعها الجغرافي المتوسط تشكل واجهة حضارات ومحطة للقوافل ونقطة ارتباط مع سائر أرجاء المنطقة منذ العصور القديمة وكان يطلق عليها "الفدين" وهي تصغير "الفدن" أي القصر المُشيد وقد بنيت على "شاطئ الخابور" بين "ماكسين وقرقيسيا" حيث ما زالت آثار القصر باقية لحاضرنا الذي نعيشه وسميت لاحقا "بالمفرق" لوقعها على مفترق الطرق الدولية وهي غنية بمواقع أثرية عديدة من أبرزها أم الجمال الغنية بالصخور الملونة وقلعة الصفاوي التي تعرف بقلعة "الاجفايف" وكنائس أم القطيني التي تحتضن 4 كنائس تاريخيه كما تحتضن أقدم كنيسة في العالم، وكما يدل اسمها فان المفرق تقع على مفترق الطرق الدولية بين سورية والعراق والسعودية على بعد(300-500 كم) فقط من 4 موانئ مهمة هي(العقبة/بيروت /طرطوس/اللاذقيه) ما يؤهلها لتكون مركزا لخدمات النقل الاقليميه البرية، وترتبط المفرق مع محافظات المملكة والدول العربية المجاورة بشبكه من الطرق الرئسيه التي تعتبر عنصرا مهما لحركه الأفراد والخدمات والمنتجات والترانزيت في كل الاتجاهات. وقد سكنها عشرات العوائل الاردنيه على مر التاريخ لتحول المحافظه إلى حاضنه للعشائر الاردنيه ومع اكتشاف النفط في العراق ازدهرت المفرق على حافة أنبوب شركه النفط العراقية-الاردنية الممتد من حقول حديثه غرب بغداد إلى ميناء حيفا الفلسطيني ،وهي كذلك كبرى محافظات المملكة بكونها تحتضن واحتين وسط الصحراء وفيها معسكرات ومحطتان على طريقه القوافل والتجارة منذ فجر التاريخ ،ومع نشوء العراق اختيرت المفرق محطة رئسيه على طريق بين بغداد وحيفا على الساحل الفلسطيني حيث تم تمهيد الطريق والعمل بتعبيدها على مراحل, وفي زمن الازدهار والتطور استقرت في المدينة عشرات العائلات من إرجاء المملكه بحثا عن الرزق،والمفرق غنية بالمياه الجوفية وبساتين الخضروات البعليه والمرويه والثروة الحيوانيه على رغم غلبه الطبيعة الصحراوية على أراضيها.
وتعتبر كذلك المصدر الرئيسي للغاز الطبيعي الذي تم استغلاله لغايات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية حيث تم اكتشاف هذا الغاز مؤخرا بمنطقه الاثني القريب من حدود الكرامة وتتميز باتساع رقعتها وبمناخ صحراوي وجاف, وفيها تعتبر أحواض مائية رئيسه هي(حوض الضليل/العاقب/سما السرحان) وتعتبر المفرق واحده من أهم مراكز الإنتاج الزراعي في الأردن حيث يوجد فيها ما نسبته حوالي 20% من الأراضي الكلية القابلة للزراعة وتغطي الزراعة المروية فيها الجزء الأكبر من احتياجات المملكه من الخضار الصيفية والفاكهة بالاضافه إلى المنتجات الحيوانيه من اللحوم الحمراء والبيضاء ومنتجات الألبان حيث يوجد فيها أعلى نسبه للإنتاج ومزارع الدواجن وتحتل المرتبة الثانية في عدد الآبار كما إنها سلة الغذاء الثانية للأردن ومنها تصدر أنواع الفواكه ومختلف المنتجات الزراعية إلى مختلف دول العالم أضافه إلى الثروة الحيوانيه المتواجدة فيها وتاريخ المفرق القريب مرتبط بخط الحديد الحجازي وخط سير الثورة العربية الكبرى وتحتضن المحافظه الكهوف البركانية التي تعتبر ثروة بيئيه وسياحية حيث وجد العلماء والباحثين في تلك الكهوف هياكل وجماجم بشريه من قبل الإنسان القديم كما عثر على قطع صوانيه وفخاريه من العصر الحجري الحديث(400-800) قبل الميلاد الأمر الذي يعكس قدم التواطن البشري في المنطقة ،وعلى المستوى السكاني تعيش المحافظه واقعا متوسطا بين محافظات المملكه الاثنتي عشره بمساحه سكن معدلها (117)م2وتنتشر فيها العديد من المواقع السياحية حيث تم الكشف عن حوالي(25) ألف نقش تمثل تاريخ الاستيطان البشري في المنطقة وكانت هذه النقوش لغة الاتصال بين شعوب المنطقة منذ إلفي سنه. التقسيم الإداري ،،،
تتكون من 4 ألوية هي(لواء قصبة المفرق يتبعه أقضية بلعما/المنشية/رحاب ولواء البادية الشمالية يتبعه أقضية صبحا/أم القطين/دير الكهف/أم الجمال ولواء البادية الشمالية الغربية يتبعه الخالدية/سما السرحان/حوشا ولواء الرويشد .
الشؤون البلدية ،،، تم دمج بلديات المفرق في 18 بلدية رئيسية تضم51 منطقة موزعة على كافة الوحدات الإدارية , ومناطقها هي(بلدية المفرق الكبرى/ منشية بني حسن/ إرحاب الجديدة/ بلعما الجديدة/حوشا الجديدة/الزعتري والمنشية/ الباسلية/السرحان/الخالدية/الأمير الحسين بن عبدالله/أم الجمال الجديدة/صبحا والدفيانة/أم القطين/دير الكهف الجديدة/الصالحية ونايفه/بني هاشم/ الصفاوي/الرويشد الجديدة/الموقر/ الرفاعيات/الخشاع والحسينية).
جامعة آل البيت ،،،
تأسست عام 1995م وتبلغ مساحتها الإجمالية 7400 دونم وقامت بافتتاح مؤتمر الفرانكفونيه الأول وتقدم الجامعة21 مساقا إجباريا للتخصصات كافه تغطي علوم الشريعة الاسلاميه ووقعت الجامعة عددا من الاتفاقيات مع دول شرق آسيا وشرق أوروبا لاستقدام طلبه من تلك الدول انسجاما مع التوجيهات الملكية بان تصل إعداد الطلبة في عام 2020 إلى 100 ألف طالب وتضم الجامعة من الطلبة الوافدين حاليا 409 طلاب في حين تجاوز العدد في السنوات الأولى من تأسيسها 3 آلاف طالب من مختلف الجنسيات وتبنت الجامعة رسالة عمان التي تدعو إلى احترام جميع أبناء المذاهب وعدم التفريق بينهم واعدت الجامعة خطه خمسيه تبدأ العام الجاري تتضمن إنشاء مبنى للنشاطات الطلابية بكلفه تقديريه تصل إلى 2.5 مليون دينار ومبنى جديد لمكتبه محوسبه وإنشاء شبكة مواصلات داخل الجامعة ومظلات وتتضمن الخطة إنشاء سكن للطلبة وسكن للعاملين من خلال صندوق الاستثمار في الجامعة الذي وضع فيه نصف مليون دينار لتحريك استثماراته خصوصا بعد الانتهاء من إنشاء الطريق الجديد الذي يربط بين الجامعة ومدينة المفرق وساهم مشروع ربط مكتبات الجامعات الاردنيه في توفير نحو 3 ملايين دينار سنويا .
وتساهم الجامعة بفاعليه في تنمية المجتمع المحلي من خلال الاتصال المباشر والتواصل مع الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية واعتمادها كمركز لإجراء الاختبارات والأبحاث العلمية وتنفرد بعدد من التخصصات التي تقوم بتدريسها خصوصا التركيز على تعليم اللغات لغير الناطقين بالعربية حيث وقعت اتفاقيات مع عدد من الجامعات العربية والاسلاميه لزيادة أعداد الطلبة للاستفادة من التخصصات المتوفرة كما تم افتتاح مركز دراسات العالم الإسلامي فيها ليكون قاعدة معلومات شامله عن أحوال العالم الإسلامي وقضاياه وساعد تأسيسها في المفرق على تشجيع التحاق الفتاة بالتعليم الجامعي وخلق وجودها عددا كبيرا من فرص العمل .

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا المسافر  

ومنور القسم بمواضيعك 

ننتظر جدييدك

----------

